# :: GruvenParts - Billet Goodies for your C5 !!



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

"
*SPC 81350 Audi B5, B6, B7, C5, and VW B5 Adjustable Front Control Arms!*

**** GROUP BUY PRICING IS IN EFFECT --- SET OF 4 --- LIMITED AVAILABILITY ****

As many of you have found out, when lowering your suspension, camber and toe become misaligned which leads to expensive tire wear and poor handling. Since the OEM has made no provisions for lowering the vehicle, there is no adjustment that can be made to bring the wheels back into alignment on a lowered vehicle. 

SPC has released this *Set of 4* adjustable front upper control arms which will allow +/- 1.5 degrees Camber and/or Caster change for these vehicles. These arms directly replace factory fixed-length arms, allowing easy adjustments after installation. Engineered for both street and track use, forged 6061-T6 aluminum ends with large 18mm threaded adjuster links assure this is the strongest kit available. Maintenance free ball joints and bushings provide factory ride, handling, and NVH performance.

Click here to see the installation video : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXG2BcVceAg

These come as a *SET OF 4* and fit the following models :
Audi A4/S4/RS4 – 1996-2008 (B5, B6, B7, C5)
Audi A6/RS6 (incl. AllRoad) - 1998-2004
VW Passat - 1998-2005

This product is SPC 81350 and replaces OEM Part Numbers 8E0-407-505C, 8E0-407-505A, 8E0-407-506C, 8E0-407-506A, 8E0-407-509C, 8E0-407-509A, 8E0-407-510A (and possibly others). (8E0407505C, 8E0407505A, 8E0407506C, 8E0407506A, 8E0407509C, 8E0407509A, 8E0407510A)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Click Here for Peloquin Limited Slip Diffs Sold By GruvenParts*

**** GRUVEN BEATS ALL COMPETITOR PRICING - Email [email protected] for Current Pricing Info ***
We almost always have group buys and specials going on, to get in on the best pricing for these diffs, just email us!*

We've all used his legendary limited slip differentials for years.

GruvenParts.com is proud to team up with Gary Peloquin to become the newest distributor of these great front and rear limited slip diffs for a wide range of vehicles. If you dont already have 1 installed, trust us, YOU NEED 1! These limited slip diffs improve acceleration, braking, and cornering. Win-Win-Win.

GruvenParts.com has the best pricing and customer service, please contact us for more info on these great limited slip diffs! 

We offer the following Peloquin LSD's and some others. Please provide your transmission code and shipping address when inquiring via email.

02M :
02M-498-005B (02M498005B) MK4 R32 / Audi TT MK1 Front Diff P/N 
MK4R32 / Audi TT MK1 Rear Diff
02M-498-005A (02M498005A)

020
020-498-005A (020498005A)
020 – 80% kit - This kit increases the factory 20% anti torque steer effect to 80%.

02J
02J-498-005A (02J498005A)
02J-498-005B (02J498005B)

02A
02A-498-005A (02A498005A)

02K
02K-498-005A (02K498005A)

02C
02C-498-005A (02C498005A)
02C-498-005B (02C498005B)
02C-498-005 Rear (02C498005)

02Q
02Q-498-006A (02Q498006A)
02Q-498-005B (02Q498005B)

02E DSG 2WD and 4WD


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*A4/S4, A6/S4, Passat, Boxster Stainless Slave Cylinder Bleeder Screws*

*GruvenParts.com Introduces Stainless Bleeder Screws for Audi A4/S4, A6/S6, VW Passat and Porsche Boxster!* 

Our *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw which Audi and VW provide on their clutch slave cylinder P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

How many times have you gone to bleed the brakes on your Audi, Passat or Boxster only to round off the hex on the cheap plastic bleeder screw on your clutch slave cylinder? The problem is corrosive brake fluid actually melts the plastic bleeder screw and bonds it into the slave cylinder housing making it impossible to open. This problem makes it impossible to bleed your brakes properly and causes soft brake and clutch pedals. The only remedy until now has been to replace the entire slave cylinder unit, which is expensive, time consuming, and NOT FUN (to say the least!). 

GruvenParts.com has addressed this problem with our new *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screws*. We machine these in house on state of the art HAAS CNC lathes and mills with custom screw machining capability to exactly match the OEM threads for a perfect fit. These come complete with preinstalled *Viton O-rings* for maximum life. The hex will never round off or become stuck in the slave cylinder body and you likely will never need to replace a slave cylinder again.

This *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw found in clutch slave cylinders P/N P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

*This product fits the following vehicles :*

Audi A4/S4 1996 thru 2006 1.8T, 2.8L, 3.0L. 4.2L including Quattro
Audi A6/S6 1995 thru 2005 2.7L, 2.7T, 2.8L, including Quattro and Allroad
Volkswagen Passat 2000 thru 2005 1.8T, 2.8L including 4 Motion
Porsche Boxster 1997 thru 2004"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*A4/S4, A6/S4, Passat, Boxster Stainless Slave Cylinder Bleeder Screws*

*GruvenParts.com Introduces Stainless Bleeder Screws for Audi A4/S4, A6/S6, VW Passat and Porsche Boxster!* 

Our *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw which Audi and VW provide on their clutch slave cylinder P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

How many times have you gone to bleed the brakes on your Audi, Passat or Boxster only to round off the hex on the cheap plastic bleeder screw on your clutch slave cylinder? The problem is corrosive brake fluid actually melts the plastic bleeder screw and bonds it into the slave cylinder housing making it impossible to open. This problem makes it impossible to bleed your brakes properly and causes soft brake and clutch pedals. The only remedy until now has been to replace the entire slave cylinder unit, which is expensive, time consuming, and NOT FUN (to say the least!). 

GruvenParts.com has addressed this problem with our new *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screws*. We machine these in house on state of the art HAAS CNC lathes and mills with custom screw machining capability to exactly match the OEM threads for a perfect fit. These come complete with preinstalled *Viton O-rings* for maximum life. The hex will never round off or become stuck in the slave cylinder body and you likely will never need to replace a slave cylinder again.

This *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw found in clutch slave cylinders P/N P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

*This product fits the following vehicles :*

Audi A4/S4 1996 thru 2006 1.8T, 2.8L, 3.0L. 4.2L including Quattro
Audi A6/S6 1995 thru 2005 2.7L, 2.7T, 2.8L, including Quattro and Allroad
Volkswagen Passat 2000 thru 2005 1.8T, 2.8L including 4 Motion
Porsche Boxster 1997 thru 2004"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*A4/S4, A6/S4, Passat, Boxster Stainless Slave Cylinder Bleeder Screws*

*GruvenParts.com Introduces Stainless Bleeder Screws for Audi A4/S4, A6/S6, VW Passat and Porsche Boxster!* 

Our *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw which Audi and VW provide on their clutch slave cylinder P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

How many times have you gone to bleed the brakes on your Audi, Passat or Boxster only to round off the hex on the cheap plastic bleeder screw on your clutch slave cylinder? The problem is corrosive brake fluid actually melts the plastic bleeder screw and bonds it into the slave cylinder housing making it impossible to open. This problem makes it impossible to bleed your brakes properly and causes soft brake and clutch pedals. The only remedy until now has been to replace the entire slave cylinder unit, which is expensive, time consuming, and NOT FUN (to say the least!). 

GruvenParts.com has addressed this problem with our new *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screws*. We machine these in house on state of the art HAAS CNC lathes and mills with custom screw machining capability to exactly match the OEM threads for a perfect fit. These come complete with preinstalled *Viton O-rings* for maximum life. The hex will never round off or become stuck in the slave cylinder body and you likely will never need to replace a slave cylinder again.

This *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw found in clutch slave cylinders P/N P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

*This product fits the following vehicles :*

Audi A4/S4 1996 thru 2006 1.8T, 2.8L, 3.0L. 4.2L including Quattro
Audi A6/S6 1995 thru 2005 2.7L, 2.7T, 2.8L, including Quattro and Allroad
Volkswagen Passat 2000 thru 2005 1.8T, 2.8L including 4 Motion
Porsche Boxster 1997 thru 2004"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*A4/S4, A6/S4, Passat, Boxster Stainless Slave Cylinder Bleeder Screws*

*GruvenParts.com Introduces Stainless Bleeder Screws for Audi A4/S4, A6/S6, VW Passat and Porsche Boxster!* 

Our *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw which Audi and VW provide on their clutch slave cylinder P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

How many times have you gone to bleed the brakes on your Audi, Passat or Boxster only to round off the hex on the cheap plastic bleeder screw on your clutch slave cylinder? The problem is corrosive brake fluid actually melts the plastic bleeder screw and bonds it into the slave cylinder housing making it impossible to open. This problem makes it impossible to bleed your brakes properly and causes soft brake and clutch pedals. The only remedy until now has been to replace the entire slave cylinder unit, which is expensive, time consuming, and NOT FUN (to say the least!). 

GruvenParts.com has addressed this problem with our new *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screws*. We machine these in house on state of the art HAAS CNC lathes and mills with custom screw machining capability to exactly match the OEM threads for a perfect fit. These come complete with preinstalled *Viton O-rings* for maximum life. The hex will never round off or become stuck in the slave cylinder body and you likely will never need to replace a slave cylinder again.

This *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw found in clutch slave cylinders P/N P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

*This product fits the following vehicles :*

Audi A4/S4 1996 thru 2006 1.8T, 2.8L, 3.0L. 4.2L including Quattro
Audi A6/S6 1995 thru 2005 2.7L, 2.7T, 2.8L, including Quattro and Allroad
Volkswagen Passat 2000 thru 2005 1.8T, 2.8L including 4 Motion
Porsche Boxster 1997 thru 2004"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*A4/S4, A6/S4, Passat, Boxster Stainless Slave Cylinder Bleeder Screws*

*GruvenParts.com Introduces Stainless Bleeder Screws for Audi A4/S4, A6/S6, VW Passat and Porsche Boxster!* 

Our *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw which Audi and VW provide on their clutch slave cylinder P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

How many times have you gone to bleed the brakes on your Audi, Passat or Boxster only to round off the hex on the cheap plastic bleeder screw on your clutch slave cylinder? The problem is corrosive brake fluid actually melts the plastic bleeder screw and bonds it into the slave cylinder housing making it impossible to open. This problem makes it impossible to bleed your brakes properly and causes soft brake and clutch pedals. The only remedy until now has been to replace the entire slave cylinder unit, which is expensive, time consuming, and NOT FUN (to say the least!). 

GruvenParts.com has addressed this problem with our new *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screws*. We machine these in house on state of the art HAAS CNC lathes and mills with custom screw machining capability to exactly match the OEM threads for a perfect fit. These come complete with preinstalled *Viton O-rings* for maximum life. The hex will never round off or become stuck in the slave cylinder body and you likely will never need to replace a slave cylinder again.

This *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw found in clutch slave cylinders P/N P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

*This product fits the following vehicles :*

Audi A4/S4 1996 thru 2006 1.8T, 2.8L, 3.0L. 4.2L including Quattro
Audi A6/S6 1995 thru 2005 2.7L, 2.7T, 2.8L, including Quattro and Allroad
Volkswagen Passat 2000 thru 2005 1.8T, 2.8L including 4 Motion
Porsche Boxster 1997 thru 2004"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*A4/S4, A6/S4, Passat, Boxster Stainless Slave Cylinder Bleeder Screws*

*GruvenParts.com Introduces Stainless Bleeder Screws for Audi A4/S4, A6/S6, VW Passat and Porsche Boxster!* 

Our *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw which Audi and VW provide on their clutch slave cylinder P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

How many times have you gone to bleed the brakes on your Audi, Passat or Boxster only to round off the hex on the cheap plastic bleeder screw on your clutch slave cylinder? The problem is corrosive brake fluid actually melts the plastic bleeder screw and bonds it into the slave cylinder housing making it impossible to open. This problem makes it impossible to bleed your brakes properly and causes soft brake and clutch pedals. The only remedy until now has been to replace the entire slave cylinder unit, which is expensive, time consuming, and NOT FUN (to say the least!). 

GruvenParts.com has addressed this problem with our new *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screws*. We machine these in house on state of the art HAAS CNC lathes and mills with custom screw machining capability to exactly match the OEM threads for a perfect fit. These come complete with preinstalled *Viton O-rings* for maximum life. The hex will never round off or become stuck in the slave cylinder body and you likely will never need to replace a slave cylinder again.

This *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw found in clutch slave cylinders P/N P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

*This product fits the following vehicles :*

Audi A4/S4 1996 thru 2006 1.8T, 2.8L, 3.0L. 4.2L including Quattro
Audi A6/S6 1995 thru 2005 2.7L, 2.7T, 2.8L, including Quattro and Allroad
Volkswagen Passat 2000 thru 2005 1.8T, 2.8L including 4 Motion
Porsche Boxster 1997 thru 2004"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*A4/S4, A6/S4, Passat, Boxster Stainless Slave Cylinder Bleeder Screws*

*GruvenParts.com Introduces Stainless Bleeder Screws for Audi A4/S4, A6/S6, VW Passat and Porsche Boxster!* 

Our *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw which Audi and VW provide on their clutch slave cylinder P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

How many times have you gone to bleed the brakes on your Audi, Passat or Boxster only to round off the hex on the cheap plastic bleeder screw on your clutch slave cylinder? The problem is corrosive brake fluid actually melts the plastic bleeder screw and bonds it into the slave cylinder housing making it impossible to open. This problem makes it impossible to bleed your brakes properly and causes soft brake and clutch pedals. The only remedy until now has been to replace the entire slave cylinder unit, which is expensive, time consuming, and NOT FUN (to say the least!). 

GruvenParts.com has addressed this problem with our new *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screws*. We machine these in house on state of the art HAAS CNC lathes and mills with custom screw machining capability to exactly match the OEM threads for a perfect fit. These come complete with preinstalled *Viton O-rings* for maximum life. The hex will never round off or become stuck in the slave cylinder body and you likely will never need to replace a slave cylinder again.

This *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw found in clutch slave cylinders P/N P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

*This product fits the following vehicles :*

Audi A4/S4 1996 thru 2006 1.8T, 2.8L, 3.0L. 4.2L including Quattro
Audi A6/S6 1995 thru 2005 2.7L, 2.7T, 2.8L, including Quattro and Allroad
Volkswagen Passat 2000 thru 2005 1.8T, 2.8L including 4 Motion
Porsche Boxster 1997 thru 2004"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*A4/S4, A6/S4, Passat, Boxster Stainless Slave Cylinder Bleeder Screws*

*GruvenParts.com Introduces Stainless Bleeder Screws for Audi A4/S4, A6/S6, VW Passat and Porsche Boxster!* 

Our *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw which Audi and VW provide on their clutch slave cylinder P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

How many times have you gone to bleed the brakes on your Audi, Passat or Boxster only to round off the hex on the cheap plastic bleeder screw on your clutch slave cylinder? The problem is corrosive brake fluid actually melts the plastic bleeder screw and bonds it into the slave cylinder housing making it impossible to open. This problem makes it impossible to bleed your brakes properly and causes soft brake and clutch pedals. The only remedy until now has been to replace the entire slave cylinder unit, which is expensive, time consuming, and NOT FUN (to say the least!). 

GruvenParts.com has addressed this problem with our new *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screws*. We machine these in house on state of the art HAAS CNC lathes and mills with custom screw machining capability to exactly match the OEM threads for a perfect fit. These come complete with preinstalled *Viton O-rings* for maximum life. The hex will never round off or become stuck in the slave cylinder body and you likely will never need to replace a slave cylinder again.

This *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw found in clutch slave cylinders P/N P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

*This product fits the following vehicles :*

Audi A4/S4 1996 thru 2006 1.8T, 2.8L, 3.0L. 4.2L including Quattro
Audi A6/S6 1995 thru 2005 2.7L, 2.7T, 2.8L, including Quattro and Allroad
Volkswagen Passat 2000 thru 2005 1.8T, 2.8L including 4 Motion
Porsche Boxster 1997 thru 2004"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*A4/S4, A6/S4, Passat, Boxster Stainless Slave Cylinder Bleeder Screws*

*GruvenParts.com Introduces Stainless Bleeder Screws for Audi A4/S4, A6/S6, VW Passat and Porsche Boxster!* 

Our *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw which Audi and VW provide on their clutch slave cylinder P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

How many times have you gone to bleed the brakes on your Audi, Passat or Boxster only to round off the hex on the cheap plastic bleeder screw on your clutch slave cylinder? The problem is corrosive brake fluid actually melts the plastic bleeder screw and bonds it into the slave cylinder housing making it impossible to open. This problem makes it impossible to bleed your brakes properly and causes soft brake and clutch pedals. The only remedy until now has been to replace the entire slave cylinder unit, which is expensive, time consuming, and NOT FUN (to say the least!). 

GruvenParts.com has addressed this problem with our new *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screws*. We machine these in house on state of the art HAAS CNC lathes and mills with custom screw machining capability to exactly match the OEM threads for a perfect fit. These come complete with preinstalled *Viton O-rings* for maximum life. The hex will never round off or become stuck in the slave cylinder body and you likely will never need to replace a slave cylinder again.

This *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw found in clutch slave cylinders P/N P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

*This product fits the following vehicles :*

Audi A4/S4 1996 thru 2006 1.8T, 2.8L, 3.0L. 4.2L including Quattro
Audi A6/S6 1995 thru 2005 2.7L, 2.7T, 2.8L, including Quattro and Allroad
Volkswagen Passat 2000 thru 2005 1.8T, 2.8L including 4 Motion
Porsche Boxster 1997 thru 2004"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*A4/S4, A6/S4, Passat, Boxster Stainless Slave Cylinder Bleeder Screws*

*GruvenParts.com Introduces Stainless Bleeder Screws for Audi A4/S4, A6/S6, VW Passat and Porsche Boxster!* 

Our *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw which Audi and VW provide on their clutch slave cylinder P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

How many times have you gone to bleed the brakes on your Audi, Passat or Boxster only to round off the hex on the cheap plastic bleeder screw on your clutch slave cylinder? The problem is corrosive brake fluid actually melts the plastic bleeder screw and bonds it into the slave cylinder housing making it impossible to open. This problem makes it impossible to bleed your brakes properly and causes soft brake and clutch pedals. The only remedy until now has been to replace the entire slave cylinder unit, which is expensive, time consuming, and NOT FUN (to say the least!). 

GruvenParts.com has addressed this problem with our new *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screws*. We machine these in house on state of the art HAAS CNC lathes and mills with custom screw machining capability to exactly match the OEM threads for a perfect fit. These come complete with preinstalled *Viton O-rings* for maximum life. The hex will never round off or become stuck in the slave cylinder body and you likely will never need to replace a slave cylinder again.

This *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw found in clutch slave cylinders P/N P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

*This product fits the following vehicles :*

Audi A4/S4 1996 thru 2006 1.8T, 2.8L, 3.0L. 4.2L including Quattro
Audi A6/S6 1995 thru 2005 2.7L, 2.7T, 2.8L, including Quattro and Allroad
Volkswagen Passat 2000 thru 2005 1.8T, 2.8L including 4 Motion
Porsche Boxster 1997 thru 2004"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*A4/S4, A6/S4, Passat, Boxster Stainless Slave Cylinder Bleeder Screws*

*GruvenParts.com Introduces Stainless Bleeder Screws for Audi A4/S4, A6/S6, VW Passat and Porsche Boxster!* 

Our *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw which Audi and VW provide on their clutch slave cylinder P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

How many times have you gone to bleed the brakes on your Audi, Passat or Boxster only to round off the hex on the cheap plastic bleeder screw on your clutch slave cylinder? The problem is corrosive brake fluid actually melts the plastic bleeder screw and bonds it into the slave cylinder housing making it impossible to open. This problem makes it impossible to bleed your brakes properly and causes soft brake and clutch pedals. The only remedy until now has been to replace the entire slave cylinder unit, which is expensive, time consuming, and NOT FUN (to say the least!). 

GruvenParts.com has addressed this problem with our new *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screws*. We machine these in house on state of the art HAAS CNC lathes and mills with custom screw machining capability to exactly match the OEM threads for a perfect fit. These come complete with preinstalled *Viton O-rings* for maximum life. The hex will never round off or become stuck in the slave cylinder body and you likely will never need to replace a slave cylinder again.

This *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw found in clutch slave cylinders P/N P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

*This product fits the following vehicles :*

Audi A4/S4 1996 thru 2006 1.8T, 2.8L, 3.0L. 4.2L including Quattro
Audi A6/S6 1995 thru 2005 2.7L, 2.7T, 2.8L, including Quattro and Allroad
Volkswagen Passat 2000 thru 2005 1.8T, 2.8L including 4 Motion
Porsche Boxster 1997 thru 2004"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*A4/S4, A6/S4, Passat, Boxster Stainless Slave Cylinder Bleeder Screws*

*GruvenParts.com Introduces Stainless Bleeder Screws for Audi A4/S4, A6/S6, VW Passat and Porsche Boxster!* 

Our *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw which Audi and VW provide on their clutch slave cylinder P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

How many times have you gone to bleed the brakes on your Audi, Passat or Boxster only to round off the hex on the cheap plastic bleeder screw on your clutch slave cylinder? The problem is corrosive brake fluid actually melts the plastic bleeder screw and bonds it into the slave cylinder housing making it impossible to open. This problem makes it impossible to bleed your brakes properly and causes soft brake and clutch pedals. The only remedy until now has been to replace the entire slave cylinder unit, which is expensive, time consuming, and NOT FUN (to say the least!). 

GruvenParts.com has addressed this problem with our new *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screws*. We machine these in house on state of the art HAAS CNC lathes and mills with custom screw machining capability to exactly match the OEM threads for a perfect fit. These come complete with preinstalled *Viton O-rings* for maximum life. The hex will never round off or become stuck in the slave cylinder body and you likely will never need to replace a slave cylinder again.

This *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw found in clutch slave cylinders P/N P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

*This product fits the following vehicles :*

Audi A4/S4 1996 thru 2006 1.8T, 2.8L, 3.0L. 4.2L including Quattro
Audi A6/S6 1995 thru 2005 2.7L, 2.7T, 2.8L, including Quattro and Allroad
Volkswagen Passat 2000 thru 2005 1.8T, 2.8L including 4 Motion
Porsche Boxster 1997 thru 2004"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*A4/S4, A6/S4, Passat, Boxster Stainless Slave Cylinder Bleeder Screws*

*GruvenParts.com Introduces Stainless Bleeder Screws for Audi A4/S4, A6/S6, VW Passat and Porsche Boxster!* 

Our *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw which Audi and VW provide on their clutch slave cylinder P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

How many times have you gone to bleed the brakes on your Audi, Passat or Boxster only to round off the hex on the cheap plastic bleeder screw on your clutch slave cylinder? The problem is corrosive brake fluid actually melts the plastic bleeder screw and bonds it into the slave cylinder housing making it impossible to open. This problem makes it impossible to bleed your brakes properly and causes soft brake and clutch pedals. The only remedy until now has been to replace the entire slave cylinder unit, which is expensive, time consuming, and NOT FUN (to say the least!). 

GruvenParts.com has addressed this problem with our new *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screws*. We machine these in house on state of the art HAAS CNC lathes and mills with custom screw machining capability to exactly match the OEM threads for a perfect fit. These come complete with preinstalled *Viton O-rings* for maximum life. The hex will never round off or become stuck in the slave cylinder body and you likely will never need to replace a slave cylinder again.

This *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw found in clutch slave cylinders P/N P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

*This product fits the following vehicles :*

Audi A4/S4 1996 thru 2006 1.8T, 2.8L, 3.0L. 4.2L including Quattro
Audi A6/S6 1995 thru 2005 2.7L, 2.7T, 2.8L, including Quattro and Allroad
Volkswagen Passat 2000 thru 2005 1.8T, 2.8L including 4 Motion
Porsche Boxster 1997 thru 2004"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*A4/S4, A6/S4, Passat, Boxster Stainless Slave Cylinder Bleeder Screws*

*GruvenParts.com Introduces Stainless Bleeder Screws for Audi A4/S4, A6/S6, VW Passat and Porsche Boxster!* 

Our *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw which Audi and VW provide on their clutch slave cylinder P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

How many times have you gone to bleed the brakes on your Audi, Passat or Boxster only to round off the hex on the cheap plastic bleeder screw on your clutch slave cylinder? The problem is corrosive brake fluid actually melts the plastic bleeder screw and bonds it into the slave cylinder housing making it impossible to open. This problem makes it impossible to bleed your brakes properly and causes soft brake and clutch pedals. The only remedy until now has been to replace the entire slave cylinder unit, which is expensive, time consuming, and NOT FUN (to say the least!). 

GruvenParts.com has addressed this problem with our new *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screws*. We machine these in house on state of the art HAAS CNC lathes and mills with custom screw machining capability to exactly match the OEM threads for a perfect fit. These come complete with preinstalled *Viton O-rings* for maximum life. The hex will never round off or become stuck in the slave cylinder body and you likely will never need to replace a slave cylinder again.

This *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw found in clutch slave cylinders P/N P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

*This product fits the following vehicles :*

Audi A4/S4 1996 thru 2006 1.8T, 2.8L, 3.0L. 4.2L including Quattro
Audi A6/S6 1995 thru 2005 2.7L, 2.7T, 2.8L, including Quattro and Allroad
Volkswagen Passat 2000 thru 2005 1.8T, 2.8L including 4 Motion
Porsche Boxster 1997 thru 2004"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*A4/S4, A6/S4, Passat, Boxster Stainless Slave Cylinder Bleeder Screws*

*GruvenParts.com Introduces Stainless Bleeder Screws for Audi A4/S4, A6/S6, VW Passat and Porsche Boxster!* 

Our *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw which Audi and VW provide on their clutch slave cylinder P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

How many times have you gone to bleed the brakes on your Audi, Passat or Boxster only to round off the hex on the cheap plastic bleeder screw on your clutch slave cylinder? The problem is corrosive brake fluid actually melts the plastic bleeder screw and bonds it into the slave cylinder housing making it impossible to open. This problem makes it impossible to bleed your brakes properly and causes soft brake and clutch pedals. The only remedy until now has been to replace the entire slave cylinder unit, which is expensive, time consuming, and NOT FUN (to say the least!). 

GruvenParts.com has addressed this problem with our new *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screws*. We machine these in house on state of the art HAAS CNC lathes and mills with custom screw machining capability to exactly match the OEM threads for a perfect fit. These come complete with preinstalled *Viton O-rings* for maximum life. The hex will never round off or become stuck in the slave cylinder body and you likely will never need to replace a slave cylinder again.

This *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw found in clutch slave cylinders P/N P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

*This product fits the following vehicles :*

Audi A4/S4 1996 thru 2006 1.8T, 2.8L, 3.0L. 4.2L including Quattro
Audi A6/S6 1995 thru 2005 2.7L, 2.7T, 2.8L, including Quattro and Allroad
Volkswagen Passat 2000 thru 2005 1.8T, 2.8L including 4 Motion
Porsche Boxster 1997 thru 2004"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.

"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*A4/S4, A6/S4, Passat, Boxster Stainless Slave Cylinder Bleeder Screws*

*GruvenParts.com Introduces Stainless Bleeder Screws for Audi A4/S4, A6/S6, VW Passat and Porsche Boxster!* 

Our *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw which Audi and VW provide on their clutch slave cylinder P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

How many times have you gone to bleed the brakes on your Audi, Passat or Boxster only to round off the hex on the cheap plastic bleeder screw on your clutch slave cylinder? The problem is corrosive brake fluid actually melts the plastic bleeder screw and bonds it into the slave cylinder housing making it impossible to open. This problem makes it impossible to bleed your brakes properly and causes soft brake and clutch pedals. The only remedy until now has been to replace the entire slave cylinder unit, which is expensive, time consuming, and NOT FUN (to say the least!). 

GruvenParts.com has addressed this problem with our new *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screws*. We machine these in house on state of the art HAAS CNC lathes and mills with custom screw machining capability to exactly match the OEM threads for a perfect fit. These come complete with preinstalled *Viton O-rings* for maximum life. The hex will never round off or become stuck in the slave cylinder body and you likely will never need to replace a slave cylinder again.

This *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw found in clutch slave cylinders P/N P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

*This product fits the following vehicles :*

Audi A4/S4 1996 thru 2006 1.8T, 2.8L, 3.0L. 4.2L including Quattro
Audi A6/S6 1995 thru 2005 2.7L, 2.7T, 2.8L, including Quattro and Allroad
Volkswagen Passat 2000 thru 2005 1.8T, 2.8L including 4 Motion
Porsche Boxster 1997 thru 2004"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*A4/S4, A6/S4, Passat, Boxster Stainless Slave Cylinder Bleeder Screws*

*GruvenParts.com Introduces Stainless Bleeder Screws for Audi A4/S4, A6/S6, VW Passat and Porsche Boxster!* 

Our *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw which Audi and VW provide on their clutch slave cylinder P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

How many times have you gone to bleed the brakes on your Audi, Passat or Boxster only to round off the hex on the cheap plastic bleeder screw on your clutch slave cylinder? The problem is corrosive brake fluid actually melts the plastic bleeder screw and bonds it into the slave cylinder housing making it impossible to open. This problem makes it impossible to bleed your brakes properly and causes soft brake and clutch pedals. The only remedy until now has been to replace the entire slave cylinder unit, which is expensive, time consuming, and NOT FUN (to say the least!). 

GruvenParts.com has addressed this problem with our new *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screws*. We machine these in house on state of the art HAAS CNC lathes and mills with custom screw machining capability to exactly match the OEM threads for a perfect fit. These come complete with preinstalled *Viton O-rings* for maximum life. The hex will never round off or become stuck in the slave cylinder body and you likely will never need to replace a slave cylinder again.

This *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw found in clutch slave cylinders P/N P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

*This product fits the following vehicles :*

Audi A4/S4 1996 thru 2006 1.8T, 2.8L, 3.0L. 4.2L including Quattro
Audi A6/S6 1995 thru 2005 2.7L, 2.7T, 2.8L, including Quattro and Allroad
Volkswagen Passat 2000 thru 2005 1.8T, 2.8L including 4 Motion
Porsche Boxster 1997 thru 2004"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*A4/S4, A6/S4, Passat, Boxster Stainless Slave Cylinder Bleeder Screws*

*GruvenParts.com Introduces Stainless Bleeder Screws for Audi A4/S4, A6/S6, VW Passat and Porsche Boxster!* 

Our *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw which Audi and VW provide on their clutch slave cylinder P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

How many times have you gone to bleed the brakes on your Audi, Passat or Boxster only to round off the hex on the cheap plastic bleeder screw on your clutch slave cylinder? The problem is corrosive brake fluid actually melts the plastic bleeder screw and bonds it into the slave cylinder housing making it impossible to open. This problem makes it impossible to bleed your brakes properly and causes soft brake and clutch pedals. The only remedy until now has been to replace the entire slave cylinder unit, which is expensive, time consuming, and NOT FUN (to say the least!). 

GruvenParts.com has addressed this problem with our new *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screws*. We machine these in house on state of the art HAAS CNC lathes and mills with custom screw machining capability to exactly match the OEM threads for a perfect fit. These come complete with preinstalled *Viton O-rings* for maximum life. The hex will never round off or become stuck in the slave cylinder body and you likely will never need to replace a slave cylinder again.

This *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw found in clutch slave cylinders P/N P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

*This product fits the following vehicles :*

Audi A4/S4 1996 thru 2006 1.8T, 2.8L, 3.0L. 4.2L including Quattro
Audi A6/S6 1995 thru 2005 2.7L, 2.7T, 2.8L, including Quattro and Allroad
Volkswagen Passat 2000 thru 2005 1.8T, 2.8L including 4 Motion
Porsche Boxster 1997 thru 2004"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*A4/S4, A6/S4, Passat, Boxster Stainless Slave Cylinder Bleeder Screws*

*GruvenParts.com Introduces Stainless Bleeder Screws for Audi A4/S4, A6/S6, VW Passat and Porsche Boxster!* 

Our *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw which Audi and VW provide on their clutch slave cylinder P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

How many times have you gone to bleed the brakes on your Audi, Passat or Boxster only to round off the hex on the cheap plastic bleeder screw on your clutch slave cylinder? The problem is corrosive brake fluid actually melts the plastic bleeder screw and bonds it into the slave cylinder housing making it impossible to open. This problem makes it impossible to bleed your brakes properly and causes soft brake and clutch pedals. The only remedy until now has been to replace the entire slave cylinder unit, which is expensive, time consuming, and NOT FUN (to say the least!). 

GruvenParts.com has addressed this problem with our new *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screws*. We machine these in house on state of the art HAAS CNC lathes and mills with custom screw machining capability to exactly match the OEM threads for a perfect fit. These come complete with preinstalled *Viton O-rings* for maximum life. The hex will never round off or become stuck in the slave cylinder body and you likely will never need to replace a slave cylinder again.

This *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw found in clutch slave cylinders P/N P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

*This product fits the following vehicles :*

Audi A4/S4 1996 thru 2006 1.8T, 2.8L, 3.0L. 4.2L including Quattro
Audi A6/S6 1995 thru 2005 2.7L, 2.7T, 2.8L, including Quattro and Allroad
Volkswagen Passat 2000 thru 2005 1.8T, 2.8L including 4 Motion
Porsche Boxster 1997 thru 2004"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*A4/S4, A6/S4, Passat, Boxster Stainless Slave Cylinder Bleeder Screws*

*GruvenParts.com Introduces Stainless Bleeder Screws for Audi A4/S4, A6/S6, VW Passat and Porsche Boxster!* 

Our *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw which Audi and VW provide on their clutch slave cylinder P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

How many times have you gone to bleed the brakes on your Audi, Passat or Boxster only to round off the hex on the cheap plastic bleeder screw on your clutch slave cylinder? The problem is corrosive brake fluid actually melts the plastic bleeder screw and bonds it into the slave cylinder housing making it impossible to open. This problem makes it impossible to bleed your brakes properly and causes soft brake and clutch pedals. The only remedy until now has been to replace the entire slave cylinder unit, which is expensive, time consuming, and NOT FUN (to say the least!). 

GruvenParts.com has addressed this problem with our new *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screws*. We machine these in house on state of the art HAAS CNC lathes and mills with custom screw machining capability to exactly match the OEM threads for a perfect fit. These come complete with preinstalled *Viton O-rings* for maximum life. The hex will never round off or become stuck in the slave cylinder body and you likely will never need to replace a slave cylinder again.

This *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw found in clutch slave cylinders P/N P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

*This product fits the following vehicles :*

Audi A4/S4 1996 thru 2006 1.8T, 2.8L, 3.0L. 4.2L including Quattro
Audi A6/S6 1995 thru 2005 2.7L, 2.7T, 2.8L, including Quattro and Allroad
Volkswagen Passat 2000 thru 2005 1.8T, 2.8L including 4 Motion
Porsche Boxster 1997 thru 2004"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*A4/S4, A6/S4, Passat, Boxster Stainless Slave Cylinder Bleeder Screws*

*GruvenParts.com Introduces Stainless Bleeder Screws for Audi A4/S4, A6/S6, VW Passat and Porsche Boxster!* 

Our *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw which Audi and VW provide on their clutch slave cylinder P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

How many times have you gone to bleed the brakes on your Audi, Passat or Boxster only to round off the hex on the cheap plastic bleeder screw on your clutch slave cylinder? The problem is corrosive brake fluid actually melts the plastic bleeder screw and bonds it into the slave cylinder housing making it impossible to open. This problem makes it impossible to bleed your brakes properly and causes soft brake and clutch pedals. The only remedy until now has been to replace the entire slave cylinder unit, which is expensive, time consuming, and NOT FUN (to say the least!). 

GruvenParts.com has addressed this problem with our new *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screws*. We machine these in house on state of the art HAAS CNC lathes and mills with custom screw machining capability to exactly match the OEM threads for a perfect fit. These come complete with preinstalled *Viton O-rings* for maximum life. The hex will never round off or become stuck in the slave cylinder body and you likely will never need to replace a slave cylinder again.

This *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw found in clutch slave cylinders P/N P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

*This product fits the following vehicles :*

Audi A4/S4 1996 thru 2006 1.8T, 2.8L, 3.0L. 4.2L including Quattro
Audi A6/S6 1995 thru 2005 2.7L, 2.7T, 2.8L, including Quattro and Allroad
Volkswagen Passat 2000 thru 2005 1.8T, 2.8L including 4 Motion
Porsche Boxster 1997 thru 2004"


----------

